# Dead End Cemetery 2013



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is one album...will have some more after a while!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love your candelabra and your use of lighting


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice pumpkins!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that a footstep illusion I see in your cemetery?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yes, Roxy - it's a footstep illusion...though more footsteps than illusion, I suppose! Actually just some skeleton foot forms with a small light inside. Might show up a little better in some of the photos in the earlier album.

Here is another album with a few more 'aged' photos...

Lost In The Attic Photos by coreyonline | Photobucket


----------

